# Rol-Air JC10 is a rebranded compressor...



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

http://www.californiaairtools.com/ultra-quiet-oil-free-air-compressor-motors/


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

Some of the smaller Rolair's are the same as some of the smaller Senco's. The Senco PC1130 and Rolair FC1250LS3, for example.


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

i'm not seeing it. i didn't see anything on the website that looks like a jc10. 

jc10 is on my short list so i'm really curious about this.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

I think just the compressor motor and pump are from the same manufacturer, nothing else looks the same to me.
Follow the link to HD, they are not expensive


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

The compressor and pump are the same, the pressure switch, gauge, reg, and the tank is the same design as well....Yeah the Rol-Air has a larger roll-cage but that is it. The JC-10 is the CAT1610A with a larger roll-cage. They are the same compressors.... I think maybe the don't have the electronic un-loaders....


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

TBFGhost said:


> The compressor and pump are the same, the pressure switch, gauge, reg, and the tank is the same design as well....Yeah the Rol-Air has a larger roll-cage but that is it. The JC-10 is the CAT1610A with a larger roll-cage. They are the same compressors.... I think maybe the don't have the electronic un-loaders....


That's more expensive than the rolair.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I know, the rol-air is cheaper...just saying that Rol-Air does not make that compressor, someone else does.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

svronthmve said:


> That's more expensive than the rolair.


the rolair is $219 on amazon, the 1610A is $218.50 at HD
Maybe Rolair owns California Air

I have a customer who has a business that buys other companies willing or not, and they continue to produce the same thing through 2 different business's for a short time until 1 is liquidated.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

there are a few compressors using that pump, but i have not seen any that have the head dump like the rol air


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

not knowing much about how these things work, would one be a better buy than the other?


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

...if Rol-air owns CA then its pretty stupid that they don't offer that pump in other configurations...



duburban said:


> not knowing much about how these things work, would one be a better buy than the other?



I would say the Rol-Air still....


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

rrk said:


> the rolair is $219 on amazon, the 1610A is $218.50 at HD
> Maybe Rolair owns California Air
> 
> I have a customer who has a business that buys other companies willing or not, and they continue to produce the same thing through 2 different business's for a short time until 1 is liquidated.


Rolair jc10 brand new (not refurb) @ tools-plus is $209 including shipping.


----------

